# Utah dog trainers



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm trying to find the owner of a stud I took a pup from a few years back, he works out quite a bit at lee kay with a chesapeake or multiple chessies. From what I remember his name is Brain Johnson. 

Any of you guys know this fellow?


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

I know Brian. He might be at the field trial this coming weekend at Lee Kay Center. PM me your contact info and I'll have him get in touch with you.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

I ended up getting a hold of him, thanks for the reply.


----------

